# What behavioral issues (including barking/noisy) do your havanese have?



## Havluv (Dec 13, 2010)

So far what I have read & been told is that these dogs are perfect. I don't see the grooming as a problem but now that I am ready to get a dog. I would like to know the actual down sides to these breed. :attention:
Also I know they are velcro dogs but I would like to go to the kitchen alone with the area blocked with baby gate with out it crying. The kitchen is a no no for dogs i eat lots of food that would be toxic to a dog & sometimes drop a piece(yes i clean it up but still dangerous). I would like to sit on the toilet with out it trying to cuddle. Do they NEED to be with you all the time or else they scream? 


Thank you :baby:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havluv said:


> So far what I have read & been told is that these dogs are perfect. I don't see the grooming as a problem but now that I am ready to get a dog. I would like to know the actual down sides to these breed. :attention:
> Also I know they are velcro dogs but I would like to go to the kitchen alone with the area blocked with baby gate with out it crying. The kitchen is a no no for dogs i eat lots of food that would be toxic to a dog & sometimes drop a piece(yes i clean it up but still dangerous). I would like to sit on the toilet with out it trying to cuddle. Do they NEED to be with you all the time or else they scream?
> 
> Thank you :baby:


It's really a matter of TRAINING and limit-setting. If you allow (or encourage) the dog to become an appendage, many of them will. Yes, they are companion dogs, and like being with their "peeps", but they don't HAVE to be joined with you at the hip.

I don't really mind that Kodi follows me into the bathroom, so I have never trained him to stay out. Other people choose to teach them that they must respect that space. As far as the kitchen is concerned, we have a big, eat-in kitchen, and a lot of family-time takes place there. I don't want to make Kodi stay out of that room. But, like you, I cook, and I drop things. So teaching "Leave it!" was high on my priority list when he was a puppy. I can drop a whole cutting board full of onions on the floor (yes, I've done this ) and he will stand back and wait when I tell him to. OTOH, if I drop something he CAN eat, I'll tell him "Get that!" and he's on it in a split second.

But if YOU choose to teach your dog not to cross the kitchen threshold, you can certainly do that, no baby gate require. (after the puppy phase of course!) My preference s to teach "Place!" or "In your crate!" so that whatever I'm doing, ANYWHERE in the house, if Kodi might be in the way, and a danger to either himself or others, I can send him somewhere I know he's safe.

Havanese are a very, VERY trainable breed. If you get a good one, started right by a good breeder, you should have no trouble molding the behaviors YOU want. If you are talking about adult dogs, I think that Havanese with behavioral "issues" are Havanese that haven't had the training they need.

If you are talking about puppies, Havanese puppies aren't that different from other breeds. Some find that they take a little longer to potty train than large breed dogs, but this doesn't need to be a problem... it's a matter of controlling the environment (not giving them too much freedom, and lots of praise for getting it right) until they are confirmed in good habits. Do the chew and use their needle teeth? Yes, but no more than most breeds, and less than many. Do they bark? again, yes, but most puppies of most breeds go through a "barky" phase. With good handling, management and training, they grow out of all of these things. That's what raising a puppy is all about!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

krandall said:


> It's really a matter of TRAINING and limit-setting. If you allow (or encourage) the dog to become an appendage, many of them will. Yes, they are companion dogs, and like being with their "peeps", but they don't HAVE to be joined with you at the hip.
> 
> I don't really mind that Kodi follows me into the bathroom, so I have never trained him to stay out. Other people choose to teach them that they must respect that space. As far as the kitchen is concerned, we have a big, eat-in kitchen, and a lot of family-time takes place there. I don't want to make Kodi stay out of that room. But, like you, I cook, and I drop things. So teaching "Leave it!" was high on my priority list when he was a puppy. I can drop a whole cutting board full of onions on the floor (yes, I've done this ) and he will stand back and wait when I tell him to. OTOH, if I drop something he CAN eat, I'll tell him "Get that!" and he's on it in a split second.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Karen. I want to stress what you said about the breeder - that doing your research on the breeder is absolutely imperative i you're getting a puppy, especially when it comes to reducing the amounts of so-called 'behavioral' issues you inherit with a new dog/puppy. A good breeder starts training and socializing from the very start, and that good start will generally pay off in spades down the line. For instance, just a few things the breeder should be doing - the breeder should have a good start on housebreaking before the puppies go home, should have socialized the pups well with people, 'safe' vaccinated dogs (i.e., the parents), other animals such as cats if possible, LOTS of people including children (with supervision, of course), exposed the puppies to noises (vacuum and such), car rides, etc. Without that early exposure (in always a safe, controlled environment of course), you are much more likely to get a dog that is afraid of people, other animals, loud noises, has anxiety, is hard to house-break, and so on. Not that those dogs can't get over their anxieties and issues and aren't just as worthy of love! But if you really are looking to get a dog with as few 'issues' as possible, do your research on the breeder, ask lots of questions, be sure that they are giving your dog the best start possible .

Good luck, and welcome back to the forum! You obviously have been thinking about getting a hav for a long time (that was still you that was posting 2+ years ago right?)


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with the above.

Doug is actually trained not to go in the kitchen. So I can be in there cooking and he knows to stop outside so he will lay there and watch me do what I need to do. Similar to when I go to my bedroom he knows to stay out or down the hall way, he stays there waiting until called (as this is the way out of the house to he knows the difference of when he is allowed or isnt)

My partner and I both work full time and Doug seems to have adapted fine to this also it was very stressful to begin with as I would worry about the fact ppl say Havs are velcro dogs and don't like to be without their owners - he knows when I am leaving and so long as we give him a treat he is happy! Also on the days my husband is home or gets in earlier than the 'norm' Doug is just sleeping. He knows play time is of an afternoon/evening.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

*Photo of Doug outside the kitchen*

Here is Doug whilst I am in the kitchen. I took a photo as Doug could smell the chicken I was preparing and was testing his usualy 'boundary' which made me laugh.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Haha that's awesome! He's a smart one, just has his nose across the line


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

There's a breed standard, and traits within a breed, but each dog is an individual. Your actual hav may vary. meaning he/she might be independent, not a velcro dog.

very smart, very trainable. so much so, that if you are making mistakes while training, so will the dog. 

My first anatolian male, I got him at 5 1/2 yrs old, a rescue, and in my mind the absolute perfect dog in temperament and personality. He followed me every where, and he was 120 lbs. I never peed alone. There is no where in the breed description of the anatolian that mentions they are a borderline stalker. they are supposed to be independent and aloof. loving to their master. no where was there a whisper of being a velcro dog. I've had 4 anatolians now, and he was the only one like that.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Its like he thinks I wont notice. He is meant to be behind that tile. So once I said "Doug out" he wriggled back. lol


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My Hav respects the bathroom door, but my cat doesn't . A big kitchen here too - so the leave it (or just an "eh!") command is helpful. But really, my Hav waits for permission to eat anything unless I hand it to him directly. Also, my Hav never went through a barking phase. I only hear him actually bark maybe twice/month. He makes a lot of other quieter noises to communicate - mostly within the monkey realm or the nose bump. He never 'screams' or 'whines' or does any separation anxiety behaviors. 

Get on the training from day 1 and get a professional involved. Havs are smart and will pick up on your smallest behaviors; trainers are great at pointing those out. The reinforcing the behaviors you want and ignoring/redirecting the ones you don't are KEY. I was really good about not responding to crying or whining or pawing when he was a pup and only rewarding sitting quietly. So now there's a lot of sitting quietly at my feet looking up at me eagerly for attention . 

For me, grooming is the hardest part, especially with a pup who loves to jump in puddles, wrestle, and get dirty whenever possible. It takes time to keep on top of the long hair. It takes time and some skill to do it yourself. It can be really expensive to get professional grooming done from someone you trust on a regular basis. It really not that bad, but compared to my cat - definitely high maintenance.


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

I am no dog trainer, but we've been consistent with Cappy on housetraining and manners since we brought him home. He was reliably housetrained at 9 months, does not beg for food, lays outside the bathroom quietly, and does not jump on people. (I also taught him some really great tricks that he loves to show off for company LOL). I think the biggest thing is exactly what Karen and the others have said. Start from the beginning, be consistent, and have realistic expectations. I rave about the breed to everyone I know - the best little dogs there are!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't blame any of my dogs for any bad behavior, I blame myself, for not being more consistent.
my 1/2 hav, doesn't like going outside to pee or poop when it's cold or wet, or both. but he will go on a walk with me in bad weather.
VERY trainable. Mine is a certified therapy dog, and I work in the public schools, so he is a teaching tool for me professionally, and basically the mascot and rockstar of my school. He has about 30 tricks and some are academic like counting, and discriminating words and pictures with his nose. so the kids can teach him words and pictures, so the kids that need the extra practice get it by teaching my little pup.
Mine only barks when I pull up in the driveway, at the mailman (sliding the truck door open or closed) and when I ask him to (trick). other than that, he hardly barks at all. He makes lots of guinea pig noises though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> He makes lots of guinea pig noises though.


I love it!!! Good description of many Hav noises!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm....let me see if I can name them all. :eyebrows: 
1. Jumping up on people when they are glad to see you and soft nipping your fingers to see if you brought anything else good home to eat. 

2. Following me everywhere, no privacy in the bathroom.

3. Be careful when you bring out the toilet paper while in the bathroom.

4. Barking at everything outside! I now know the different barks. This is slowly being corrected and they are doing well. The cat bark is the worse bark (loudest) and fierce. 

5. Housebreaking takes forever..... Jack still has some accidents in the house (poos). Our fault and HIS fault! His fault because, when we go outside, he is interested in smelling junk. Dexter does his business, so when he is done, it is time to come in and then Jack realizes...."Hey, I still have to go potty," and gives me that look and hesitates to come. So I say go potty, and off he goes to find the PERFECT smelling spot to poo..this can take another minute or so. No.....I am going to say it is his fault for not taking the opportunity to do his business when we are outside, it is not OUR fault on this one. 

6. Butt bathes, if you have long hair in the poo area and the poo is runny at times. You will get really good at doing a quick butt bath and not even think about it, Just do it. I am going to say.....maybe.....1-2 x month butt baths for Jack, it use to be more.

7. Puppy training is about a year long of constant learning and redirecting behavior, it will tire you out if you are not prepared for it.

8. Quick reactions to loud or fast motions, will start off barking, growling, biting if the dogs are not use to the noise and kids, so be careful around young kids. 

9. When outside off the leash, they are in their own little world, and could walk away smelling something...these guys are so clueless and will get lost. 

10. Oh! Your house will always have stickers, dried dead grass in the carpet if you choose to have a long haired Hav!. If you are a super neat person, you will be working yourself to death keeping the floor and rugs clean everyday.

11. Oh! Another one.....Dexter is my paper fetish dog, when I am cleaning the bathroom with a paper towel, he wants to attack the paper towel in my hand while I am cleaning around the toilet. 

12. This is not a down one for me, but a Hav requires lots of grooming (combing out the first two years) while they are blowing coat, if you don't there will be tight big mats everywhere on his coat, that are tight right up to the skin. There is relief when they are grown.....I now comb out the boys about 1x every 4 days now, and they have long coats.

13. Another one, you have to be prepared for vacations and what you will provide for your Hav while you are gone. You will miss him terribly. 

14. Oh! They are fussy, real fussy who they will play with in the dog breeds, so don't be surprised if you take him to the dog park and he is scared to death and wants nothing to do with the park. (My experience). 

15. Your car will be messy too because you will want to take your Hav with you all the time. 

16. I think that is the most of it, I am sure there is more.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> 10. Oh! Your house will always have stickers, dried dead grass in the carpet if you choose to have a long haired Hav!. If you are a super neat person, you will be working yourself to death keeping the floor and rugs clean everyday.
> 
> 14. Oh! They are fussy, real fussy who they will play with in the dog breeds, so don't be surprised if you take him to the dog park and he is scared to death and wants nothing to do with the park. (My experience).


Hah. I forgot the messy house issue. Yes, my stairs look like they've never seen a broom, because Mars tracks so much inside!

My pup does play at the dog park and is really friendly with other dogs - always wants to sniff hello (usually that's about it). He loves to say hello to the people more. For *really* playing and wrestling, he seems to prefer other Havs or other fluffy dogs about his size. Though there are couple of Goldens and a certain larger mix breed that we see on our walks that Mars goes nuts over.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with fussy who they play with. Ollie has had 2 play dates, in the last month, one with a hav girl, and one with a lab mix girl pup. he was friendly but didn't play with either dog, and both times we went to a dog park, offleash, and Ollie played every single other dog in the park, except for the dog he had a playdate with. sucker!


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

LOL Sprorchid - I've never heard them called "guinea pig noises", but that's what Cappy sounds like when he sits by his treat cabinet or when he wants to get on the bed!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine put their paws up on people. I never taught them not to. Its a good thing we don't have very many friends.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

sprorchid said:


> I don't blame any of my dogs for any bad behavior, I blame myself, for not being more consistent.
> my 1/2 hav, doesn't like going outside to pee or poop when it's cold or wet, or both. but he will go on a walk with me in bad weather.
> VERY trainable. Mine is a certified therapy dog, and I work in the public schools, so he is a teaching tool for me professionally, and basically the mascot and rockstar of my school. He has about 30 tricks and some are academic like counting, and discriminating words and pictures with his nose. so the kids can teach him words and pictures, so the kids that need the extra practice get it by teaching my little pup.
> Mine only barks when I pull up in the driveway, at the mailman (sliding the truck door open or closed) and when I ask him to (trick). other than that, he hardly barks at all. He makes lots of guinea pig noises though.


 That's so cool! I want to see a video!please please


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I have to video tape him working at school. but the parents have to sign a waiver so I can video tape the class, which is a PITA.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

So, Ollie little dog. and all my previous 3 dogs were anatolians (+80 - 140lb). and they all had the standard, bark, growl, whine, and occasional howl.

so when I got Ollie as a wee pup, I thought something was wrong with him when he started to make guinea pig noises and didn't bark. then when he was 1 yr, we went to a 'puppy' class... and there was a shih tzu (his other half) 16 wk old girl., they made identical sounds. couldn't tell who was making what sounds b/c they were perfectly the same.

and now that I've met other havs, they make the noises too.

it's all good! very entertaining.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! Oh! I almost forgot! Dexter imitates the Beagle next door with his howl!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I will second the messy floors, whether they be leaves/sticks or snow! I HATE snow with long-haired dogs.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Lily only howls when we go next door to our neighbors and leave her home. She can hear us and she LOVES them so now they include her in the invitation. 
She barks one or two woofs about once a month but has daily squeaky noises for different things. Guinea pig is a perfect description. She works as a Therapy dog at nursing homes and schools and I constantly hear "thats the cutest dog I ever saw". She isn't perfect but compared to a lab I had and an Entlebucher Sennehund. She is darn close. She has her Canine Good Citizen and her beginner novice obedience titles in addition to being certified with Therapy Dogs International. She knows a few tricks but I don't work with her on that much. We are working on off leash healing for her novice title. She loves other dogs and tries really hard to be friends with the neighbors cat. She loves the small dog side of the dog park.
My daughter wants a dog and she will get a havanese when her lifestyle allows it. Right now she just works to much. 
There is no such thing as a perfect dog but these little angels are as close as it gets.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I haven't read everything that the others have said,so not sure if I am duplocating what has already been said.Anyway,many Havs are great lickers!Always hand licking etc,also they are shredders so don't leave any paper lying about!Ours are not that interested in people they meet when we are out on a walk,but friendly once they have met some one at home.And they love to play chase,sometimes it can sound noisy as they rush about sort of growling,but it is in fun.Some Hav puppies can be poo eaters!Though they are not the only breed to do this,and they grow out of it.


----------

